
How the Mollusks of Fangataufa Came Back AFter a Nuclear Blast - Hooke
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/how-the-miracle-mollusks-of-fangataufa-came-back-after-a-nuclear-blast
======
pvaldes
The obvious answer was "as planctonic wandering larvae" from the start. No big
surprises here.

